# abbassare le arie



## mariaperez

Hola, estoy corrigiendo una traducción del italiano y no estoy segura del significado de la expresión "abassare le arie".

¿Alguien me puede decir qué significa en castellano?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Agró

mariaperez said:


> Hola, estoy corrigiendo una traducción del italiano y no estoy segura del significado de la expresión "abassare le arie".
> 
> ¿Alguien me puede decir qué significa en castellano?
> 
> Muchas gracias


Bajar los humos (?). Sólo una suposición.


----------



## nuevoestudiante

La expresión "_abbassare le arie_" no es propiamente correcta en italiano. Es más común decir "_abbassare la cresta_". Creo que una buena traducción sea, como sugiere Agrò, *bajarle los humos (a alguien).*
*________________________________*
*NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU*


----------



## mariaperez

Es lo que yo creía, es que el traductor ha puesto "bajar la guardia" pero no me convencía.
Muchas gracias a los dos.

María


----------



## licinio

nuevoestudiante said:


> La expresión "_abbassare le arie_" no es propiamente correcta en italiano. Es más común decir "_abbassare la cresta_". Creo que una buena traducción sea, como sugiere Agrò, *bajarle los humos (a alguien).*



_Abbassare la cresta_ quiere decir humillarse a si mismo, dejar la soberbia; me parece que se usa sobre todo sin objeto.


----------



## mariaperez

Gracias por tu aportación, Licinio.

María


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Maria 

Potresti mettere tutta quanta la frase per favore?
Io conosco l'espressione _darsi delle arie_ e l'espressione _abbassare la cresta_. Ma il misto delle due non lo ricordo. 
Non vorrei portarti fuori strada con suggerimenti poco mirati.


----------



## infinite sadness

Esatto, abbassare le arie non significa niente.


----------



## pattyfashiion

Ciao "abbassare le arie" non l'ho mai sentito in italiano, si dice "darsi delle arie". Ma per "abbassare la cresta" c'è l'espressione "doblar o bajar la cerviz" oppure "bajar el copete\el gallo" poi altre espressioni che rendono lo stesso significato potebbero essere "doblegarse\agachar la cabeza\rendir el albedrìo".

Per "darsi delle arie" potresti dire "dàrselas de\darse aires\tenerselo creìdo\vanagloriarse"

Magari possono esserti utili comunque se fornissi più contesto ci sarebbe d'aiuto.Saluti


----------



## infinite sadness

Oppure è qualcosa che riguarda il campo della musica? tipo le arie musicali?


----------



## mariaperez

Hola, en realidad es un libro infantil de gatos con sus navesacan a ratones. Os lo reproduzco:
_Quei miserabili sorci credevano di averci già battuti, ma ora ci penso io a ridurgli la velatura._

_Nota: "ridurgli la velatura", in lingua gattesca significa "abbasare le arie"_

Gracias por vuestras respuestas.
María


----------



## Giulia da Urbino

Parece un invento moderno... aparece en forums y blogs claramente como sinónimo de "abbassare la cresta", tiene pinta de ser una mezcla, como ya se dijo, de "darsi delle arie" y "abbassare la cresta". Si da delle arie, io gliele abbasso...


----------



## Shanks78

Probablemente con "abbassare le arie" se entendìa "abbassare le ali", justamente. Se dice de alguien muy creido para que deje su soberbia.


----------



## mariaperez

Muchas gracias, compañeros, sois muy amables, de verdad. Ya me he aclarado.

María


----------

